# Sunday's Show and Tell... 5/1/22



## jd56 (May 1, 2022)

Daggum! 
It's May already. 

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!












This popped up on my local FB Market place.
A CWC is the guess,  Mainliner with some incorrect and missing parts.
Could use some help narrowing down the retailer of the Mainliner badge.
Unfortunately the handlebar handgrip bell is seized.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2022)

So hard to Wait.
Bought this from Tom @buck hughes 
back in January.
@Jimmy V picked it up for me at 
Memory Lane.
Thanks Fellas!!!



1941 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty.
Much LOVE!!!🥰


----------



## buck hughes (May 1, 2022)

bought the tricycle a few weeks ago and received it this week along with a Gendron and a Marx car.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 1, 2022)

Good week .Took a while for ups to get this to me , 24" Lovell Diamond truss frame .  I think the handlebars may be early motorcycle as they have guides built in for cables














   Then this leather embossed card holder circa 1896-1899


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 1, 2022)

I went to a good yard sale up the street from me.. lots of tools: bins of screw drivers and smaller wrenches,wire brushes,new respirator,another Dremel( my original one from 15+ years ago finally died) etc,etc
AND Some COOL old toys: tin cars/trucks including a sweet Tonka wrecker AND A BAG of 1986 WWF rubber wrestlers!
ALL for $100! 😀


----------



## Lonestar (May 1, 2022)

Not a bad week for me either,
Received my 1950 Panther frame from @Junkman Bob 









Thanks Bob! I love it...

Also hit an Estate sale a couple miles from the house... a handful of old toys & some Dental supplies I thought were cool.
2 LPs, Rush 2112 & Ozzy Osbourne Blizzard of Ozz from the Thrift Store & small bike plate at an antiques store next town over...










































Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## dogdart (May 1, 2022)

I picked up a lot of smalls and parts and really tried not to buy any bikes , but I could not resist acquiring a 3rd Tall Tank. 





Also,  the GF wanted a banana seat bike,  and purple goes with the van


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2022)

Not exactly a bike from Goodwill.......


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2022)

Goodwill


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2022)

Goodwill....


----------



## Blue Streak (May 1, 2022)

Circa 1898 _Safety Poise Cycle Seat:_


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 1, 2022)

Probably as rare as finding an actual Firefly / lightning bug in California
Thank you @ John Gailey


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 1, 2022)

My brother Mike and I buy things for each other so while he was at Texas motor Speedway buying me bicycle parts I stepped into an antique store in and picked up this Winchester dealer clock. It works well. Happy Sunday!




It will hang on my shop wall for now. Starting to grow on me…


----------



## Flat Tire (May 1, 2022)

Got a new scooter!


----------



## Nashman (May 1, 2022)

Flat Tire said:


> Got a new scooter!View attachment 1617221



This taken about 2 decades ago with my Daughter and I. I drove a 1957 NSU 150cc German shaft drive scooter, so badged hers as an NSU too!


----------



## morton (May 1, 2022)

Always wanted one of these but not the modern made china crap that daisey is putting out these days.  Finding it with almost all of the original box is very unusual,   Model number dates it to the days of my very early youth so it is definitely  a keeper.  You see it just like I found it...not cleaned or wiped off and it shoots just fine.  Some wearing on the metal but over all in great shape..










Also added to my train collection with a nice American Flyer set of A/B locos and 4 aluminum coaches.








Also found a practically unused HOs set (from the 70's I believe) of the first jap bullet train.....and it does run.


----------



## mike j (May 1, 2022)

Seems that every time that I pulled this one out of the pile to put it for sale, my wife sees it and says that she wants it. Finally finished it w/out any irreversible frame modifications. 1949 Rollfast, I believe that this beauty is one of only three known out there. She may look a bit on the prissy side but, she's badass as they come. 48 volt, 750 watt Luna mid drive. 3 spd. Sturmey w/ drum brake. Front disc, had to disable the springer. She likes it.


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (May 1, 2022)

I don't find many things related to two wheel.  I got a call Friday night about an estate that will be liquidated and if I'd be interested in taking an early peek.  I only bought a few things 2 concrete frogs, Czech Deco glass vase, small hand blow glass vase with pontil, and a tall lamp w/black jade finial. The person collected art glass for 40+ years, glass breaks easily so its not for me.




























I forgot also two paintings tempera watercolors.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 1, 2022)

Nice day for a drive… just grabbed this 1946 LaFrance badged Huffman lady.


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2022)

mike j said:


> Seems that every time that I pulled this one out of the pile to put it for sale, my wife sees it and says that she wants it. Finally finished it w/out any irreversible frame modifications. 1949 Rollfast, I believe that this beauty is one of only three known out there. She may look a bit on the prissy side but, she's badass as they come. 48 volt, 750 watt Luna mid drive. 3 spd. Sturmey w/ drum brake. Front disc, had to disable the springer. She likes it.
> 
> View attachment 1617255
> 
> View attachment 1617256





That garage door is BA!! Did you do the finish on that?


----------



## tjkajecj (May 1, 2022)

Pick this up yesterday, a crusty green 1936 Packard badged LWB Colson.
Fenders were too mangled for mock up. A few parts to replace, but a solid frame.

One of my favorite bikes to ride, toured the neighborhood this morning with it... these LWB Colsons are so comfortable to ride.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 1, 2022)

Sign I got at the ML swap!


----------



## JKT (May 1, 2022)

morton said:


> Always wanted one of these but not the modern made china crap that daisey is putting out these days.  Finding it with almost all of the original box is very unusual,   Model number dates it to the days of my very early youth so it is definitely  a keeper.  You see it just like I found it...not cleaned or wiped off and it shoots just fine.  Some wearing on the metal but over all in great shape..
> 
> View attachment 1617240
> 
> ...



Red Ryder Carbine BB Gun !!! You'll Shoot Your Eye Out !!!


----------



## Lonestar (May 1, 2022)

Flat Tire said:


> Sign I got at the ML swap!View attachment 1617324



Man, I aint had a Vernor's in years! Gotta look at HEB...


----------



## iceman (May 1, 2022)

Another oddball. This is a Giant cadex 2. From around 1990. It has carbon tubes the glue into alloy lugs (very light). I bought it for the CAMPAGNOLO wheels. It also has a Rock Shox fork made out of magnesium. I have never seen one, I am guessing that they all broke before the could become vintage😀. That’s it, with all the swap meets people are posting some very cool stuff.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2022)

had a caber snatch this up for me at memory lanes this week..... thank you so much you know who you are....................


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)

Thanks to @Iverider and @bentwoody66 I was finally able to bring this baby home. Thank you both for the help!

  Catfish
Iverider​bentwoody66​


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)

Thank you very much to @ RUDY CONTRATTI for sending me all of this cool stuff via another Caber at Memory Lane.

  Catfish
RUDY CONTRATTI​


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)

A few of the goodies I got while in Ohio.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2022)

morton said:


> Always wanted one of these but not the modern made china crap that daisey is putting out these days.  Finding it with almost all of the original box is very unusual,   Model number dates it to the days of my very early youth so it is definitely  a keeper.  You see it just like I found it...not cleaned or wiped off and it shoots just fine.  Some wearing on the metal but over all in great shape..
> 
> View attachment 1617240
> 
> ...



Nice find. Daisy made their Red Ryder in Arkansas until the early 2000s. I bought one for my Son December 2000. Made here


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2022)

Couple of feebees from  a local scrapper. 1965 Conti missing original shifters but lugs still there. Seat rough. 1980 Scrambler, you see whats missing. Not sure I want them. Probably will give somebody local to the Detroit area a smokin deal


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 1, 2022)

Got this cool cop from a cool cabe member.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2022)

A pretty cool bin toy.  I have a bunch of these but never saw a Ferrari before. Made near me in Walled Lake Mi. Found @ a local flea market this morning. They’re cool to look at and I don’t mind the grandson playing with them


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 1, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Circa 1898 _Safety Poise Cycle Seat:_
> 
> View attachment 1617202
> 
> ...





*It looks all ready for a good seat pad like the one pictured here below.*





🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2022)

Another freebee. Liberia 10 speed Has both Samir Saminox wheels…FREE TO A GOOD HOME!! I’ll post it in classifieds


----------



## stezell (May 1, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> had a caber snatch this up for me at memory lanes this week..... thank you so much you know who you are....................View attachment 1617347
> 
> View attachment 1617349
> 
> ...


----------



## marching_out (May 1, 2022)

A few smalls from Memory Lane.



Picked these up at some auctions.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Man, I aint had a Vernor's in years! Gotta look at HEB...



It’s still great!!


----------



## tanksalot (May 1, 2022)

I’m Late to the party but I did pick up a early run Johnny lightning open door Ferrari .


----------



## Krakatoa (May 1, 2022)

Finished a skip tooth chain whip this afternoon to add to my hub tool collection. I can uncog ND, Morrow & Mussleman drivers now! PM me if you need this service.

Not a tremendous amount of activity on the collection acquisition side but I did pick up this crusty Roadmaster... and I could use some fenders for it it's a '36.

And l did receive some special goodies for a top secret customers bike that I'm working on...


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 1, 2022)

Old style Sturmey fulcrum and pulley, and post war style Schwinn brake.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 1, 2022)

this license plate was on a bike I recently bought and sold. now it is on my DX. 🙂

it was mounted like this on the other bike. I removed the handlebars off both bikes and slid it off and on so as not to disturb the old fastener.

Mountain View is about 20 miles south of me.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)

Also picked this up.


----------



## 56 Vette (May 1, 2022)

Been a whirlwind week for me, big thanks to @buck hughes for working with me on this 71 silver mist Manta-ray. 


Also a big thanks to Brian "Top hat" at memory lane for the correct slik and front tire! Also picked up this little 20" Roadmaster for my daughter, I have one but this one has some better parts, and will be able to make a good one from the 2


Next was a couple Dale Earnhardt cars I can't resist buying! Lol


Also found 2 junior rocket rays new in the box, one for my daughter's bike and one for my son's 20" Western Flyer.


The last thing I found at memory lane was this 24" Jamis mountain bike, all chrome and pretty neat bull moose bars. Can't find much about it, but was intrigued by it.






Monroe was a great swap today, love the new grounds and set up. Picked up a NOS 26" gumwall Schwinn Studded Balloon, a little box full of Schwinn touch up paint, some look good some dried up. And ended the day with a late 40's or early 50's Columbia 5 Star Superb. What a great week! Looks like other's have had great swap week too! Joe


----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2022)

Getting a rare hot wheels employee Christmas car is pretty kool.a larry wood designed car and signed by him is even better.getting this stuff from larry wood himself,in his personal shop and him signing it in front of me was friggin priceless! I've collected hot wheels since childhood.those that know me are aware of my office filled top to bottom with them,fully displayed


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 1, 2022)

Added to my Miami vice this weekend, thanks to Brant and Ed.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2022)

Some of the stuff I got this week! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)

bentwoody66 said:


> Added to my Miami vice this weekend, thanks to Brant and Ed.
> 
> View attachment 1617690
> 
> ...



Very nice. I'm glad the badge found a good home.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 1, 2022)

Few little things I grabbed at the swaps this weekend. Nothing crazy, nothing fancy, nothing expensive. Went with budgets and stayed under them. First swaps I’ve ever really just focused on smalls. I got a handful of stuff to keep me happy, finish out a few bikes or just add to them.

Memory Lane junk. Seat project for my ‘33 Schwinn, chain guard for my cycle truck, good Dana 3 speed for a special project I’m working on, some random smalls and a couple swords. Why not? Lol.





Monroe was more so just to get outta the house and ride along with my cousin. Brought my wife and two little girls along and we all had a great time found a few things to make me happy enough to have tagged along.

Nabbed this for my cousin for the blue band rebuilder. Was cheap.









And I needed a bare straightbar Schwinn that wouldn’t mind a little modification for installation and completion of my trifecta of odd drivetrains. This cheap ‘53 Excelsior will work perfectly! And it’s a badge I’ve never had before. Cool.









Oh and almost forgot about this ‘62 first year King Size American that I picked up on Wednesday. Before and after.









Oh and a few grabs from a local old friend…

















OH and I got my old tank back that’s been on loan for a long time. Finally had a bike deserving of it. Even if it’s the wrong color and fake patina lol. Looks good!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2022)

I just arrived back in Hershey but it is too late to unpack.  Here are a few morsels from the past week swaps and a couple I missed from Oley.  The Hussey stem box lot with other extras was an exciting find this afternoon!  Full reveal next Sunday.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 1, 2022)

A few goodies I picked up over the weekend…


----------



## IngoMike (May 1, 2022)

...


----------



## morton (May 2, 2022)

I love reading this thread on sundays.    Whether it's art deco glass, lights/speedometers, pristine bikes or rust buckets, a wooden crate that once held bike parts, yard sale scores, or junk yard\curb trash saves, it's all good.

We Cabers are just as much archeologists as those who explore the great pyramids.........we are preserving our past and it costs a lot less than a trip to Egypt.

We have found that many of the old ways were and still are better and that examining  our past thru our "finds" makes us appreciate those who came before, and the challenges we face in a throwaway world.

Some people fly around in jets, live in10--15 room mansions,  and tell us we need to do more about global warming (sic) while we as a community of cyclists preserve our history, recreate and travel on a machine that is pollution free, and recycle almost everything.

I'm proud to be a member of this community!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

Bike gone. A friend needed it more than I


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Another freebee. Liberia 10 speed Has both Samir Saminox wheels…FREE TO A GOOD HOME!! I’ll post it in classifieds
> 
> View attachment 1617421
> 
> ...



Liberia Gone, A friend picked it yesterday.


----------



## JO BO (May 3, 2022)

Odds and ends


----------



## borgward (May 7, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Man, I aint had a Vernor's in years! Gotta look at HEB...



Used to have Vernors when we lived in Ohio. Was years until I came across it in Texas. Sadly it has been passed around numerous corporate entities. Just does not taste the same made w/high fructose corn sugar. Was highly recommended in Trader Vic's Bartender Guide.


----------



## Lonestar (May 7, 2022)

borgward said:


> Used to have Vernors when we lived in Ohio. Was years until I came across it in Texas. Sadly it has been passed around numerous corporate entities. Just does not taste the same made w/high fructose corn sugar. Was highly recommended in Trader Vic's Bartender Guide.


----------



## Edward209 (Jun 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this license plate was on a bike I recently bought and sold. now it is on my DX. 🙂
> 
> it was mounted like this on the other bike. I removed the handlebars off both bikes and slid it off and on so as not to disturb the old fastener.
> 
> ...



How much?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 7, 2022)

Edward209 said:


> How much?



how much what?


----------

